# 7th child!



## gailggg

Any ideas for a name for our seventh child? Anything that relates to the child being the 7th born would be appropriate.


----------



## Clairy_Fairy

what are the kids names you have now? x


----------



## Phantom

Nana- Japanese for seven
Torah- Latin for seven
Seville- Spanish form of seven
Bay- seventh born child


----------



## newmama

ooh, torah is pretty


----------



## cinnamum

sabbath. as sunday is the 7th day of the week and sunday is the sabbath day.
andre 3000 has a child called 'seven'.
or you could name them (if they're a boy) s'ven. xxx


----------



## Clairy_Fairy

maybe something being with G (7th letter) 

George
Greg


Grace/Gracie
Georgia
Gemma


----------



## CedarWood

Sunday would actually be a pretty name - following on a pp's theme:flower:

Septimus is a boys name that means 7 in Latin - that is the only name I can think of offhand. I think September used to be the 7th month (guess the new year or calendar was different):shrug:
Septimus is pretty cool for a boy!


----------



## RubyRainbows

I think "Seven" is kinda cool as a name...

And there was a model on America's Next Top Model named Sundae, which i thought was nice!


----------



## Samaraj

cinnamum said:


> sabbath. as sunday is the 7th day of the week and sunday is the sabbath day.
> andre 3000 has a child called 'seven'.
> or you could name them (if they're a boy) s'ven. xxx

I love the name S'ven :)


----------



## amelia23

I think they made a joke of George wanting to call his child Seven in Seinfeld, after the number of his favourite baseball player. I knew a turkish girl called Sevin. I think Sunday is really nice especially if you combine it with a nice middle name.
Good luck


----------



## lucilou

Cyem is russian for seven, and since they use a different alphabet anyway, you could spell it any way you like - by the way it is pronounced ceeYEM. 

Seeyem, Siyem, Ciyem, Ceeyem...

I love the idea of having the number coded in the name!


----------



## Sugababe82

x


----------



## cinnamum

came up with this...
seven backwards... neves. 

dunno?


----------



## Flowermommy

Phantom said:


> Nana- Japanese for seven
> Torah- Latin for seven
> Seville- Spanish form of seven
> Bay- seventh born child

Wow - 7! Congrats :flower:

I think Bay is absolutely lovely for a boy or girl. X


----------

